# [WORKAROUND] NetworkManager stopped connecting to wifi

## pavel.stratil

Hi,

after some changes to my system, NM stopped connecting to my wifi ... A dialog pops up asking for the wep key, I confirm it. NM does something and then spits out the dialog again ... anyone any ideas please? thanks in advance

```

# NetworkManager --no-daemon

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> NetworkManager (version 0.8.2) is starting...

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Read config file /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> VPN: loaded org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.openvpn

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> VPN: loaded org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.vpnc

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> VPN: loaded org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.pptp

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> modem-manager is now available

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> monitoring kernel firmware directory '/lib/firmware'.

NetworkManager[8624]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Initializing!

NetworkManager[8624]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: management mode: managed

NetworkManager[8624]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: global:modules-( "dhcpcd" )

NetworkManager[8624]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Loading connections

NetworkManager[8624]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: guessed connection type (eth0) = 802-3-ethernet

NetworkManager[8624]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: update_connection_setting_from_config_block: name:eth0, id:System (eth0), uuid: f3f8b0a6-0bb0-2b7b-9d30-b18634ddb983

NetworkManager[8624]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Using dhcp method for eth0

NetworkManager[8624]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: dhcpcd hostname not defined, ignoring

NetworkManager[8624]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Connection verified eth0:1

NetworkManager[8624]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Hostname updated to: vrrr

NetworkManager[8624]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Initialzation complete!

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Loaded plugin ifnet: (C) 1999-2010 Gentoo Foundation, Inc. To report bugs please use bugs.gentoo.org with [networkmanager] or [dagger] prefix.

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Loaded plugin keyfile: (c) 2007 - 2010 Red Hat, Inc.  To report bugs please use the NetworkManager mailing list.

NetworkManager[8624]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: getting unmanaged specs...

NetworkManager[8624]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: (16149504) ... get_connections.

NetworkManager[8624]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: (16149504) connections count: 1

NetworkManager[8624]:    keyfile: parsing .keep_net-misc_networkmanager-0 ... 

NetworkManager[8624]:    keyfile:     error: File permissions (100644) or owner (0) were insecure

NetworkManager[8624]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: getting unmanaged specs...

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> found WiFi radio killswitch rfkill2 (at /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:0c:00.0/ieee80211/phy0/rfkill2) (driver <unknown>)

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> found WiFi radio killswitch rfkill0 (at /sys/devices/platform/dell-laptop/rfkill/rfkill0) (driver dell-laptop)

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> WiFi enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> WWAN enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> WiMAX enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Networking is enabled by state file

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Updating /etc/hosts with new system hostname

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (eth0): carrier is ON

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (eth0): new Ethernet device (driver: 'e1000e' ifindex: 2)

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (eth0): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/0

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (eth0): now managed

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (eth0): device state change: 1 -> 2 (reason 2)

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (eth0): preparing device.

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (eth0): deactivating device (reason: 2).

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): driver supports SSID scans (scan_capa 0x01).

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): new 802.11 WiFi device (driver: 'iwlagn' ifindex: 4)

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/1

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): now managed

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 1 -> 2 (reason 2)

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): bringing up device.

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): preparing device.

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): deactivating device (reason: 2).

NetworkManager[8624]: <warn> /sys/devices/virtual/net/vboxnet0: couldn't determine device driver; ignoring...

 * status: started

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (eth0): device state change: 2 -> 3 (reason 0)

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant interface state:  starting -> ready

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 2 -> 3 (reason 42)

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (eth0) starting connection 'System (eth0)'

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (eth0): device state change: 3 -> 4 (reason 0)

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (eth0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) successful.

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) scheduled.

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) started...

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (eth0): device state change: 5 -> 7 (reason 0)

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (eth0) Beginning DHCPv4 transaction (timeout in 45 seconds)

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> dhcpcd started with pid 8669

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) complete.

dhcpcd[8669]: version 5.2.10 starting

NetworkManager[8624]: <warn> (pid 8356) unhandled DHCP event for interface eth0

dhcpcd[8669]: eth0: rebinding lease of 192.168.10.185

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (eth0): DHCPv4 state changed nbi -> preinit

dhcpcd[8669]: eth0: acknowledged 192.168.10.185 from 192.168.10.1 `router'

dhcpcd[8669]: eth0: checking for 192.168.10.185

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (wlan0) starting connection 'Auto dlink'

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 3 -> 4 (reason 0)

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (wlan0/wireless): access point 'Auto dlink' has security, but secrets are required.

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 5 -> 6 (reason 0)

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 6 -> 4 (reason 0)

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (wlan0/wireless): connection 'Auto dlink' has security, and secrets exist.  No new secrets needed.

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Config: added 'ssid' value 'dlink'

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Config: added 'scan_ssid' value '1'

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Config: added 'key_mgmt' value 'NONE'

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Config: added 'auth_alg' value 'OPEN'

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Config: added 'wep_key0' value '<omitted>'

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Config: added 'wep_tx_keyidx' value '0'

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Config: set interface ap_scan to 1

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  inactive -> scanning

dhcpcd[8669]: eth0: leased 192.168.10.185 for 604800 seconds

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (eth0): DHCPv4 state changed preinit -> bound

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Get) scheduled...

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Get) started...

NetworkManager[8624]: <info>   address 192.168.10.185

NetworkManager[8624]: <info>   prefix 24 (255.255.255.0)

NetworkManager[8624]: <info>   gateway 192.168.10.1

NetworkManager[8624]: <info>   nameserver '81.27.192.33'

NetworkManager[8624]: <info>   nameserver '81.27.192.97'

NetworkManager[8624]: <info>   nameserver '192.168.10.1'

NetworkManager[8624]: <info>   domain name 'home.intra'

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) scheduled...

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Get) complete.

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) started...

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (eth0): writing resolv.conf to /sbin/resolvconf

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Clearing nscd hosts cache.

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (eth0): device state change: 7 -> 8 (reason 0)

NetworkManager[8624]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: update_connection_setting_from_config_block: name:eth0, id:System (eth0), uuid: f3f8b0a6-0bb0-2b7b-9d30-b18634ddb983

NetworkManager[8624]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Successfully updated eth0

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Policy set 'System (eth0)' (eth0) as default for IPv4 routing and DNS.

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Updating /etc/hosts with new system hostname

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (eth0) successful, device activated.

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) complete.

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> associated

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> completed

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (wlan0/wireless) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) successful.  Connected to wireless network 'dlink'.

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) scheduled.

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) started...

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 5 -> 7 (reason 0)

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Beginning DHCPv4 transaction (timeout in 45 seconds)

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> dhcpcd started with pid 8772

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) complete.

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  completed -> disconnected

dhcpcd[8772]: version 5.2.10 starting

dhcpcd[8772]: wlan0: rebinding lease of 192.168.1.1

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): DHCPv4 state changed nbi -> preinit

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> associated

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> completed

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  completed -> disconnected

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> associated

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> completed

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  completed -> disconnected

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> associated

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> completed

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  completed -> disconnected

dhcpcd[8772]: wlan0: broadcasting for a lease

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> associated

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> completed

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  completed -> disconnected

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> associated

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> completed

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  completed -> disconnected

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> associated

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> completed

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  completed -> disconnected

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> associated

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> completed

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  completed -> disconnected

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> associated

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> completed

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  completed -> disconnected

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> associated

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> completed

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  completed -> disconnected

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

dhcpcd[8772]: timed out

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): DHCPv4 client pid 8772 exited with status 1

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Timeout) scheduled...

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Timeout) started...

NetworkManager[8624]: <warn> Activation (wlan0/wireless): could not get IP configuration for connection 'Auto dlink'.

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 7 -> 6 (reason 0)

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (wlan0/wireless): asking for new secrets

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Timeout) complete.

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 6 -> 4 (reason 0)

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (wlan0/wireless): connection 'Auto dlink' has security, and secrets exist.  No new secrets needed.

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Config: added 'ssid' value 'dlink'

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Config: added 'scan_ssid' value '1'

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Config: added 'key_mgmt' value 'NONE'

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Config: added 'auth_alg' value 'OPEN'

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Config: added 'wep_key0' value '<omitted>'

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Config: added 'wep_tx_keyidx' value '0'

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Config: set interface ap_scan to 1

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> disconnected

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> disconnected

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> associating

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> associated

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> completed

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (wlan0/wireless) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) successful.  Connected to wireless network 'dlink'.

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) scheduled.

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) started...

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 5 -> 7 (reason 0)

(NetworkManager:8624): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2392: instance `0xfc5210' has no handler with id `183'

(NetworkManager:8624): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2392: instance `0xfc5210' has no handler with id `184'

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Beginning DHCPv4 transaction (timeout in 45 seconds)

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> dhcpcd started with pid 8894

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) complete.

dhcpcd[8894]: version 5.2.10 starting

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  completed -> disconnected

dhcpcd[8894]: wlan0: rebinding lease of 192.168.1.1

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): DHCPv4 state changed nbi -> preinit

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> associated

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> completed

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  completed -> disconnected

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> associated

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> completed

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  completed -> disconnected

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> associated

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> completed

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  completed -> disconnected

dhcpcd[8894]: wlan0: broadcasting for a lease

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> associated

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> completed

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  completed -> disconnected

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> associated

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> completed

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  completed -> disconnected

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> associated

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> completed

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  completed -> disconnected

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> associated

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> completed

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  completed -> disconnected

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> associated

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> completed

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  completed -> disconnected

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> associated

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> completed

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  completed -> disconnected

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

dhcpcd[8894]: timed out

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): DHCPv4 client pid 8894 exited with status 1

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Timeout) scheduled...

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Timeout) started...

NetworkManager[8624]: <warn> Activation (wlan0/wireless): could not get IP configuration for connection 'Auto dlink'.

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 7 -> 6 (reason 0)

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (wlan0/wireless): asking for new secrets

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Timeout) complete.

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> associated

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> completed

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  completed -> disconnected

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 6 -> 4 (reason 0)

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (wlan0/wireless): connection 'Auto dlink' has security, and secrets exist.  No new secrets needed.

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Config: added 'ssid' value 'dlink'

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Config: added 'scan_ssid' value '1'

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Config: added 'key_mgmt' value 'NONE'

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Config: added 'auth_alg' value 'OPEN'

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Config: added 'wep_key0' value '<omitted>'

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Config: added 'wep_tx_keyidx' value '0'

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Config: set interface ap_scan to 1

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> disconnected

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> disconnected

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> disconnected

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> disconnected

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> associating

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> associated

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> completed

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (wlan0/wireless) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) successful.  Connected to wireless network 'dlink'.

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) scheduled.

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  completed -> disconnected

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) started...

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 5 -> 7 (reason 0)

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Beginning DHCPv4 transaction (timeout in 45 seconds)

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> dhcpcd started with pid 8906

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) complete.

dhcpcd[8906]: version 5.2.10 starting

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): DHCPv4 state changed nbi -> preinit

dhcpcd[8906]: wlan0: rebinding lease of 192.168.1.1

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> associated

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> completed

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  completed -> disconnected

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> associated

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> completed

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  completed -> disconnected

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> associated

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> completed

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  completed -> disconnected

dhcpcd[8906]: wlan0: broadcasting for a lease

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> associated

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> completed

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  completed -> disconnected

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

^CNetworkManager[8624]: <info> caught signal 2, shutting down normally.

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): now unmanaged

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 7 -> 1 (reason 36)

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): deactivating device (reason: 36).

dhcpcd[8906]: received SIGTERM, stopping

dhcpcd[8906]: wlan0: removing interface

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): canceled DHCP transaction, DHCP client pid 8906

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): cleaning up...

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> (wlan0): taking down device.

NetworkManager[8624]: <info> exiting (success)

```

----------

## BradN

You mention that you had upgraded things - have you reloaded all involved things that have been updated?  I mention this because an updated binary or library won't necessarily reload automatically, and if some parts have reloaded but others haven't, it could be in an inconsistent state.

A reboot might be the fastest way to test, as much as I hate saying it.

After that, are you using stable or unstable keywords, or mixed per package?  It might be worthwhile to try switching between stable/unstable for the involved packages.

Otherwise, unless you find other mention of the problem on the forums, a bug report might be the way to go.

----------

## pavel.stratil

well tried that already - running it on stable networkmanager, nm-applet, libevent etc. and doing the same on latest unstable. always running revdep-rebuild afterwards and restarting. same problem ...

----------

## BradN

Tried resetting your router?

----------

## pavel.stratil

been there, done that  :Smile:  otoh, i found the reason and there's a workaround - see #360407

----------

## BradN

I've run into this or something similar with just straight wpa_supplicant - no networkmanager involved.  It keeps spawning multiple dhcpcd handler processes, and they fight with each other resetting the interface (or at least it appears) and it can only connect in short bursts until I kill all the processes and start over.

At first I thought it was because I used netplugd, maybe that made it worse, but after removing it problems still occurred.  Irritating.

----------

